# Lowrance Comparison



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Our family just picked up a new to us proline 23 sport and I’m upgrading the electronics. I think that I have narrowed it down between the lowrance elite 7 TI2 hdi or the hook2 9 splitshot. I like the features of the elite but like the size of the hook2. Will I miss the features of the elite if I go for the hook2 or vice versa?
I’m also open to suggestions for other models/brands. I’d like to keep it under $600


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're planning on fishing with it, then I'd save some money and buy the biggest/best you can afford. This may mean spending in the range of $2000. The Ti2 isn't bad, but the HDS Live is much better. If you fish the salt, especially offshore in deeper water, you'd be better going with a Simrad NSS model. A 7 inch screen is tiny, especially if you have to split screens for navigation/sonar etc. Minimum I'd go is with a 9 and maybe start there and add another in the near future to maximize viewing. I'd steer away from entry level models like the Hook2 unless you're just using it for basic navigation and for seeing bottom on the way to crab island.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Garmin has been my choice. but you gonna spend big bucks on any decent bottom machine.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Ended up spending a bit more and getting a Garmin echomap plus 94sv.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great for a starter, you will be suprised at what you find with the side view. Take it slow when looking, 5 kts or less and fairly calm seas.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

sealark said:


> Great for a starter, you will be suprised at what you find with the side view. Take it slow when looking, 5 kts or less and fairly calm seas.


I'm excited to try out the side view. Never played with one. I'm sure it will take some getting used to


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great unit I love mine.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Great unit I love mine.


Thats good to hear!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awhite08 said:


> Thats good to hear!


My neighbor just got that very unit and it is pretty slick machine, the new G3 maps are nice and has built in WIFI for updates, he hooks his phone to it and updates it in seconds.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don forget to get home port from garmin free. And copy the G3 maps off of the bottom machine onto sd card and use the maps on homeport. All free. And check on updates for the machine software.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

